# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  "emission trading" debate - debate?

## shauck

Who here agrees "emission trading" debate should be placed in it's own category.  I'm sick of having to check "The debate and technical discussion area" for new posts, every day, only to find its the aforementioned....as usual. 
I've got better things to do.  :Cool:

----------


## METRIX

Agree  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Random Username

Well, seeing as it's a debate that is continued not by logic but by personal beliefs (as the true believers ain't gunna be swayed by any logical argument) I'd create a "Religious Nonsense" category and put it in there!

----------


## shauck

> Well, seeing as it's a debate that is continued not by logic but by personal beliefs (as the true believers ain't gunna be swayed by any logical argument) I'd create a "Religious Nonsense" category and put it in there!

   :Rofl:

----------


## goldie1

> Agree

  
X 2 from me

----------


## woodbe

It's one of the longest running and most popular threads on the forum.  
I agree it should be in it's own section: Hall of Fame.  :Sneaktongue:  
woodbe

----------


## shauck

> It's one of the longest running and most popular threads on the forum.  
> I agree it should be in it's own section: Hall of Fame.  
> woodbe

  Hall of smoke and mirrors, maybe.

----------


## johnc

Hall of Fame suggests quality, Hall of Infamy may be more appropriate, with a smoke and mirrors sub section just for that one series of clap trap and half truths.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

As a long running protagonist of the thread in question...I'd suggest that it be transferred to a new category entitled 'Circling the Plughole'...it can go with any of the 'Get an Electrician' topics we seem to see from time to time. 
Of course...the Great Powers of Ubeaut could also simply call Time and put down the Old Dog...

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Of course...the Great Powers of Ubeaut could also simply call Time and put down the Old Dog...

  Why? I want it there forever so people in years to come can see I wasn't gullible enough to believe in the AGW scare :Wink:

----------


## shauck

> Why? I want it there forever so people in years to come can see I wasn't gullible enough to believe in the AGW scare

  Perhaps you could just engrave it on your headstone instead.  :Wink 1:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Why? I want it there forever so people in years to come can see I wasn't gullible enough to believe in the AGW scare

  Copy it and post it to your website then... :Biggrin:  
By the by...you have heard of this thing called cold storage?  Ye Olde Dog can be iced so that one can view and crow all one likes but all further decay is prevented...

----------

